# how to keep others safe from the wood worker?



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

ok so i have a pretty small shop so i know thats a chunk of my issue but im wondering how to keep my wife safe.. ok thats a stretch but my plan was to make a coffee table for the contest which i realized a few days ago that i would not make the deadline, so frustrated and bummed but ill get over it 
anyways i have the sides 45ed and and before they were glued up (they are 5 piece sides) i swear to GOD they hit the floor numerous times and every single time the 45 would get dented or damaged finally i said screw it and i built 8 grain matched inserts i guess id call them and glued them up as soon as i could..then tonite my wife knocked over 1 of the sides and it busted a chunk off, put 2 cracks in the botton of the piece and put a dent in the other end….
i dont really have a bunch that will the peices, i had a cart way out of the way, or so i thought and the cart is just a couple inches bigger then the table on both dimensions
i havent put her in a straight jacket and chained her to the stair railing yet…but im close..lmao
anyways so how do you guys and or gals keep stuff from hitting the floor? and if it does what do you do if a repair is possible?
or hell anyone got any good stories to make me feel not so bad?..lol


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

offer her candy laced with knockout drugs when you want to work
"oh honey you're so swee…"THUD
problem solved


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a nice bed of shavings and dust on the floor to absorb the impact of a fumbled piece. And the wife does not go in the shop period. i do like Jei's idea though.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

well of course you have a nice bed of shavings on the floor, if your wife doesn't go in who sweeps up?

*ow* hey who threw that brick…


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

lmao @ the sweeping
i have been attepting to keep it clean, however the nonswept approah is sounding better, altho i think if i ban her from the garage id get banned from dragging sawdust in the house, or just from going into the house..lol


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

"oh thats fine sweetie I won't go in your shop. So have you picked out a spot for the couch out there?"


----------



## BOB67CAM (Dec 28, 2009)

lmao yea exactly! i wonder if the knockout drugs will keep her for a week?...lol i think shed get suspicious after about the 7th time i gave her candy and she passed out again..lol


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

My wife and Son know to leave Daddy alone when I am using tools 
Unless they hear a scream, followed by silence.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Distractions are the main cause of accidents in the shop


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

You just call it a distressed look coffee table and keep on going!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

my wife never comes in my shop…lol…sometimes i actually wish she would and take a whack at woodworking but that'll never happen…other than that its too loud n messy for her to withstand


----------



## hammeredon (Oct 23, 2009)

After reading several post on safety topics my first thought was " do not let beginers read this forum" as I have read way to many post with peaple stating they are to good to get hurt so they do not use SAFETY EQUIPMENT.


----------



## SawdustWrangler (Feb 4, 2009)

I will call my wife into the shop from time to time when I need a woman's eye on patterning different colored lumber on projects…but that's it! I cringed last month when she called me at work and asked "How do you work the wood digger thingy?" Obviously I replied "Darling its called a ROUTER and it can take your arm off." ; )


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

chris,
could of just said you can break a nail using it. No need to scare her to death.

No offense lady lumberjocks. this only refers to those that call a router a "thingy".

russv


----------



## DynaBlue (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree…call it shabby chic and raise the price 25%!


----------



## SawdustWrangler (Feb 4, 2009)

LOL Russy but she is a country girl plus being a nurse so broken nails wouldn't scare her one bit.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

That's a fact, Jim!

Many moons ago, I was using my RAS (which always made me nervous) when #2 daughter (about six, I think) came up behind me and grabbed my legs. I have no idea how I did it, but I just froze for a second, then turned off the saw. When I turned around, I was looking into two of the largest blue eyes that have ever existed anywhere - she was absolutely petrified!

I picked her up and told her that it was OK this time, but she should never do anything like that again. Then I went inside, changed my underwear and went back to work. - lol


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Shoot. I don't need my wife to knock over my projects. I usually do it myself somehow or another. I call it distressing it. Or is that de-stressing me. I get confused.


----------

